# Can anyone tell me about a single pup litter?



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been in contact with my Late V's breeder with different events and issues. She has informed me that her Bitch has given birth to one pup. I am delighted she has thought of me for this. I know some of you Forum members are experienced professionals with animals, can you shed any light on how this pups early nurturing ( with out litter mates) might affect the personality, social attitude, or even size of the maturing dog. I know that the interaction with the pack as a tiny puppy is very important, and she(the breeder) is personally spending a lot of time with the little guy. WOW, any advice or input is greatly appreciated!

PS I guess you can't really call it a litter


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

First, let me ask you a personal question: Since the passing of your V, have you been feeling like an only child? If so, this might be your dog. There might be a reason your breeder has made this dog available to you at this time. I know when my V's have passed, there's a sense of utter aloneness even though I'm not really alone.

Anyways, you can expect a different experience with this dog! You'd have to provide the types of experiences the puppy didnt get as a litter mate with other, age related dogs to compensate for what it lacked. You'd have to be way more involved with making the time to find these play dates on a regular basis, and do more active training as it's behavior will be very different than it;s more traditionally socialized mates.

I would imagine that it would be really needy, having had all that attention from its moms. So, it would be like a Vizsla on steroids! Which as we know isnt such a bad thing.....It will be intensely bonded to you.

I wouldnt hesitate if all the other factors were Ok (you trust the breeder, the dam and sire are OFA OK and in good health, and are conformationally correct, etc.) and perhaps most importantly, if you're ready for another companion. This just might be your dog, they say everyone gets the dog they need.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I feel like as long as you're raising it right, perhaps putting in a little extra effort in some areas, it should turn out to be absolutely fine. It may be a large pup, as it has had as much of mum's milk as it wants, and it might be a bit extra nippy at the beginning as it hasn't started learning about this from its littermates. Then again, it has had mum's full attention from the start so it might be pretty well behaved and attentive to correction. Might also be a bit clingy, but then most Vs are!
It's impossible to say as it will depend on the pup's personality and how attentive the mother is - you could just ask the breeder what his/her temperament is seeming like and for any advice the breeder might have. If she's a trusted breeder who knows what she's doing, it might be a great opportunity for you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Scroll down to close to the bottom of the page, Abe was a single litter pup. 
http://vermilionvizslas.com/Puppies.htm
Abe's page
http://vermilionvizslas.com/Abe's Page.html


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for this great info!
Thank's TexasRed, It took me quite a while to get through the links you posted, I had to watch each puppy video, and then show them to my Hubby...some wonderful training at such young age...Great ideas.
So Cute!!!!....... I can't let cute fog my brain....Ha!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know that the weeks 6-8 are very important for puppy socialization skills...is it more important to remain with the mom, or partake in the pack?? Would it be beneficial to try to find a similar litter somewhere to temporarily adopt the pup until it is of age?? I wonder if this would do more harm than good. We have been researching what is available on "singletons" and it has raised a lot of questions. We saw one breeder with a singleton take it for an hour a day for a few days to play with other pups, and that seemed to do the trick. Then there is the possibility that the single pup can become fearful, or over aggressive. :-\
Anyone aware of any new litters in the So. Cal. area?
>>> just brainstorming...

He is just sooo... adorable!!! I had to share pic's from the breeder.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't have any experience with a single pup "litter" but I did just read "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by the New Skete Monks, and they discuss single-pup litters for a while in there --- I don't remember specifically what they said, but I do remember they talked about how handling a single pup is different from handling a multi-pup litter. You should check it out!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks!!! I Will!


----------

